# Aquarium water scale/stain removal



## goldenrose (Nov 15, 2009)

HELP! I'm making this 70 gallon aquarium into my new orchidarium. Can you identify my problem? 





I have used straight vinegar, Soft Scrub with bleach, The Works toilet bowl cleaner, a glass cleaner for glass fireplace inserts, a scale cleaner for ice machines (phosphoric acid) & made a paste of borax. I'm talking multiple uses of each product before moving on to the next & even propping up a wet chammy on the water stain area, then pouring the product on the glass, runs to the chamy & remains in contact for as long as overnight. It's slightly improved but NOTHING seems to be taking it off, any suggestions?


----------



## Clark (Nov 15, 2009)

A wet razor blade, the single edge type w/ the reinforced back.
Maybe some acetone.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 15, 2009)

How about the stuff that you clean glass stove tops with (also usually comes with a razor blade type scraper)? Haven't tried this myself. Straight vinegar usually works for me on the scale that forms from our hard water.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 15, 2009)

Have been using/trying the wet razor blade on & off doesn't seem to do any good. Have done the acetone several times now, quite the improvement maybe a few more will do it! Thanks Clark! I could live with it at this stage but sure would be nice to eliminate it all together!


----------



## luvsorchids (Nov 15, 2009)

It is possible that the glass is actually etched by the minerals or whatever was present. If this is the case, it won't come off. I would suspect this is the case if a razor blade doesn't work.

Susan


----------



## Candace (Nov 15, 2009)

You could try a pumice stone, but it might scratch the glass if you're not careful. I would suggest living with it, otherwise.


----------



## Ray (Nov 15, 2009)

Try some CLR (available at a grocery store) and an Scrubbie and/or single-edge razor blade.

CLR is an acid product for getting rid of lime scale in bathrooms.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 15, 2009)

Ray said:


> Try some CLR (available at a grocery store) and an Scrubbie and/or single-edge razor blade.
> 
> CLR is an acid product for getting rid of lime scale in bathrooms.



Oops - left out a few - CLR was one, industrial Pro strength glass cleaner was another & Mother's Power Metal polish & none of those worked either!
I'm determined to beat this monster!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 15, 2009)

Candace said:


> You could try a pumice stone, but it might scratch the glass if you're not careful. I would suggest living with it, otherwise.


I've already scratched the glass, first with the glass hearth cleaner & then I think the razor blades added some. The Mother's polish is supposed to be good at filling in scratches. I'll see!


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 15, 2009)

I would think CLR would work. Put tank on it's side and let CLR sit on the deposit...repeat a few times. I have removed tough hard water deposits with it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 15, 2009)

luvsorchids said:


> It is possible that the glass is actually etched by the minerals or whatever was present. If this is the case, it won't come off. I would suspect this is the case if a razor blade doesn't work.
> 
> Susan


That was my thought also, Susan. If this is the case, nothing will take it off (that I know of).


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 15, 2009)

luvsorchids said:


> It is possible that the glass is actually etched by the minerals or whatever was present. If this is the case, it won't come off. I would suspect this is the case if a razor blade doesn't work.Susan





SlipperFan said:


> That was my thought also, Susan. If this is the case, nothing will take it off (that I know of).


I'm beginning to think that's the case. The acetone has helped enough that I could live with it if that's as good as it gets.



Ron-NY said:


> I would think CLR would work. Put tank on it's side and let CLR sit on the deposit...repeat a few times. I have removed tough hard water deposits with it.


Not possible - 70 gallon = 48" x 20" x 20' mounted to a cabinet. It was orginally an old wet/dry saltwater set up with a hole drilled in the bottom of the tank. I wanted a water feature in the orchardairum so I don't want to break the silicone seal, it was a bit difficult the first time around & seeing this is taking much looonger than anticipated, I want it done!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 16, 2009)

I had all the salt built at the front and sides glass surfaces with this!!! I was really easy.. Maybe it is necessary to "wet" the area so that they are more valnerable to the razor...heheh!!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 7, 2009)

The final report - it's 98% gone! and most of the scratches! The acetone had the most effect. My husband thought just a regular paste wax could work, so when I was at work he tried it. There was a slight film, he didn't get it all, but I commented how much better it was looking, as I wiped the film ..... :rollhappy::rollhappy:he spilled the beans & confessed! :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 7, 2009)

He is a gem.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 8, 2009)

:calp: time to make it full with orchids...):


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 8, 2009)

I was surprised how quick it filled up, time for the companion plants to find a new home!
and my husband got me a $100 gift certificate at J & L! Like Dot said he's a gem!


----------

